# Confused Am I Starting To Go Hypo?



## gravesgirl2006 (Sep 11, 2010)

Uhhhh so the past two days for me have been horrible and I am wondering if I am starting to go Hypo. Its so hard to tell as some of the symptoms fall into both hyper and hypo.

This is what I have going on:

Headache
Dizzy
Puffy Eyes/Face
Breaking Out/Dry Face
Feeling like my ears need to pop
Short of Breathe
Hands are swollen when I first wake up
I feel spacey, mind is numb, miserable and I am constantly in a staring state
I feel exhausted and have no motivation all I want to do is sit on the couch
Feeling a bit more cold then usual

The good news is my body feels calm, my heart is not pounding and my insomnia has gone away for now lol!!!!

Had RAI 8/20 and my last labs were on 9/20. I was still taking my Methimazole when I got these labs. Stopped taking Methimazole on 9/30 per my Endo. My next appt with her is on 12/1.

Labs on 9/20 first labs after RAI
TSH 0.55 - Range 0.40-4.50
T4 Free 1.1 - Range 0.8-1.8

Labs prior to RAI on 7/24/2010
TSH 0.71 - Range 0.40-4.50 
T4 Free 1.3 - Range 0.8-1.8

So am I just having a bad two days so far or is it suggested I get my labs again and go back to the endo. Can hypo come on quickly?

:confused0018:


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Sounds hypo, but it's hard to tell without labs.
I would suggest calling your endo and asking to get bloodwork ASAP. 
It sounds like you have not been put on a replacement hormone yet. It may be time to add them, but the bloodwork will tell you were you are now.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

I did Labs every four weeks. It took me approx three months before going on meds. but I think it could have been caught sooner. I wish that I would have started meds. when level was at Labs upper range instead waiting till hypo with TSH at 29. I think it would have saved me from suffering a lot of symptoms for two/three years. I would preferred starting meds at least at Labs mid to upper range.

Just a thought.


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

I had RAI in February and at the end of April was still hyper but 4 weeks later my TSH had gone to 42. I was given a good-sized dose of radiation (26.9) so it was meant to kill the thyroid. Knowing that, I think the doctor should have ordered testing more often, and it would have saved a lot of discomfort.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lshantronl said:


> Uhhhh so the past two days for me have been horrible and I am wondering if I am starting to go Hypo. Its so hard to tell as some of the symptoms fall into both hyper and hypo.
> 
> This is what I have going on:
> 
> ...


Labs do not look hypo but there is always a lag time between how you feel and what the labs reflect.

Hypo can come on quickly so I would not wait until Dec. to see the doc. Try to get in sooner and get labs again. A Free T3 would be ever so helpful as that is your active hormone.

Sorry you don't feel so got but the truth is, it is going to take a while for your body to recover. You have been very very ill.


----------



## happysunshine (Sep 25, 2009)

yes it does look like you are going hypo, brain fog is one of the main symptoms. I had that.
When are you getting test done again. Hopefully you will be put on medication so you don't feel any worse


----------



## kathryn00000 (Oct 23, 2010)

lshantronl said:


> Uhhhh so the past two days for me have been horrible and I am wondering if I am starting to go Hypo. Its so hard to tell as some of the symptoms fall into both hyper and hypo.
> 
> This is what I have going on:
> 
> ...


The symptoms you describe also apply to several (sometimes serious) non-thyroid conditions, so I hope that even if you can't get to the doc that prescribed your thyroid treatment (?endo) you will in the meantime be sure to seek evaluation asap by a general doctor (F/P, IM, GP).

* S/S such as SOB, unexplained dizzy, (new/unexplained) swelling, HA and/or chills should never be ignored... 
*These s/s also occur with many other non-thyroidal diseases such as cardiac, hypertension, infectious disease and more-

*Please visit a doctor asap and let us know how you are doing- Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lshantronl said:


> Uhhhh so the past two days for me have been horrible and I am wondering if I am starting to go Hypo. Its so hard to tell as some of the symptoms fall into both hyper and hypo.
> 
> This is what I have going on:
> 
> ...


Okay, as of Sept., it is my humble opinion that you should have been placed on thyroxine replacement because the TSH is down there but FT4 is also below mid-range. Your doctor should have also done a FREE T3 at that time for FT3 is your active hormone.

If I were in your shoes, I would get an earlier appt. and get TSH, FREE T3 and FREE T4 done. Both the FT4 and FT3 should be mid-range or higher, especially the FT3 which should be between the mid-range and the top of the range.

I think the hypo came on slowly and that you just now are feeling it.


----------

